# 12 yr. old in adult dominated class?



## ponygirl813 (Dec 8, 2011)

I am going to a hunter jumper show soon and i need to ask y'all a question. (If you have no idea what i'm talking about please don't answer. I want a knowledgable answer) What do you think if i enter a 1500 dollar hunter under saddle class? It will mostly be trainers and their big fancy horses, but my trainer is pushing me to do it for the experience. I am 12 and I will be riding my large pony. It's a really nice class, it's at night before the Grand Prix. (haha i obviously won't be doing that) So do you think I will be frowned upon if i dcide to enter it?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Frowned upon? How much is the entry fee and it is a jackpot type class? If competitors are universal everywhere, the larger the class the better. If you & your trainer think you belong in that class, who gives a flying hoot what anybody else thinks?


----------



## ponygirl813 (Dec 8, 2011)

honestly im kinda worried about being embaressed! I mean ill be riding with a bunch of top trainers with their experienced hunter horses. Entry fee is super high, like 100 or somthing lik that


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like a great venue, I love evening classes, more spectators. Do you think that you & your pony can ride that course without embarrassment, or is your trainer suggesting it? Don't waste your money or the judge's time unless you want to compete in that class.


----------



## ponygirl813 (Dec 8, 2011)

We're definetly not that bad and my pony is a good mover. It's only a flat class. If it were a local B or C rated show i would jump right on it, but it's a giant A show that's out of town.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I go to reining shows and barrel races a lot. You see all these kids on their horses and ponies, and you think "Awww, that's so cute! I want to watch them in the youth class!"

Well. They aren't in the youth. They're in the open with the adults and quite often they're kicking some tail.

If you're training thinks you are ready, then there's no reason to think you're not.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't let anything intimidate you. My mare was basically a western mare but had had plenty of snaffle work. She was being temporarily boarded at a stable when a big show was held in about a weeks time. A half boarder on another horse was horseless and quite upset. I borrowed english tack and she reluctantly mounted my "western" horse. I worked with her for four nights. At the show, when she saw who she was up against I told her the horse needed her help and to focus only on her. At the end of the class, a huge class, guess who was in the lineup for a placing. Go in full of confidence and help your horse win.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

OP was banned for being underage.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

And I suspect the underage poster was in fantasy land or a troll. 

I know of no $1500. hunter stake class where ponies compete against horses. In rated divisions, ponies and horses always compete separately.


----------

